
Can I ask a potential employer for code samples and/or employee contacts? - montalbano
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/113051/is-it-reasonable-to-ask-a-potential-employer-for-samples-of-their-code-and-or-em/113056#113056
======
kn0where
This feels like something you can usually only get away with if you’re the
mythical 10x rockstar developer. The employer has lots of options. You are
merely one of them. They already rule out tons of applicants on arbitrary
criteria. The power imbalance is why wasting the applicant’s time is perfectly
fine, but if you want the interviewing party to show you proprietary code or
give you employee contacts, that means you’re making additional work for them,
and you’re not 100% on board with this place yet, so why are they wasting time
on someone who seems skeptical (maybe not a “team player”) and might not even
accept their offer?

